# Raceglaze water filter



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Just bought myself a raceglaze 0ppm water filter hope it does whats it says it does


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Been thinking of getting one. I would be interested to see how you get on. Keep posting.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I'll let you know mate


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Shame they are so pricey.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I've had one of the Aquagleam ones before which was very good but that only had a limited life span. I believe the Raceglaze one is better but costs a lot more.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

I've had the raceglaze filter for 1 year now. Just change the resin for the 1st time. Cost £35 at waxstock for a bag of it. Works great, you really can just rinse and walk away if you want to. Only thing I'd add is the resin goes off very suddenly. Mark from raceglaze did tell me this was the case. I test the water from it regularly with a TDS meter.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

204driver said:


> I've had the raceglaze filter for 1 year now. Just change the resin for the 1st time. Cost £35 at waxstock for a bag of it. Works great, you really can just rinse and walk away if you want to. Only thing I'd add is the resin goes off very suddenly. Mark from raceglaze did tell me this was the case. I test the water from it regularly with a TDS meter.


Which size vessel do you have?


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

I've got the smaller 7 litre one.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

204driver said:


> I've had the raceglaze filter for 1 year now. Just change the resin for the 1st time. Cost £35 at waxstock for a bag of it. Works great, you really can just rinse and walk away if you want to. Only thing I'd add is the resin goes off very suddenly. Mark from raceglaze did tell me this was the case. I test the water from it regularly with a TDS meter.


How many washes did you get from it mate


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I only use it for the final rinse. Properly got around 35 washes out of it roughly.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

We use a water vessel, its 20L but we literally use it for all wash's and filling the vans up so its better for drying in the sun. As above, we test daily with the TDS Meter but so far its lasted 2 months from its last change.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

For the price of the RaceGlaze one you could get a 15.4lt one complete with the best resin. for around £125 better flow and last longer they are well worth having as less you touch your car less chance of swirls.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

More details here - http://www.cleaningspot.co.uk/


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

I use mine, love it for a lazy dry


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Cant find it ?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Goodfella36 said:


> For the price of the RaceGlaze one you could get a 15.4lt one complete with the best resin. for around £125 better flow and last longer they are well worth having as less you touch your car less chance of swirls.


Link?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Anymore info on the 15.4 litre one?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Rundie said:


> Anymore info on the 15.4 litre one?


http://www.*****.co.uk/divessels.htm


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Some interesting looking products on there. I knew what my old Aquagleam filter did but not how. Just been doing some reading up and finding some good info out there 

Anyone got a source for a TDS meter? I.e. cheap


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

id_doug said:


> Thanks for the link. Some interesting looking products on there. I knew what my old Aquagleam filter did but not how. Just been doing some reading up and finding some good info out there
> 
> Anyone got a source for a TDS meter? I.e. cheap


http://www.*****.co.uk/testmeters.htm

or a well known auction site 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-L..._Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item1c361a100c

I got one similar to this - works perfectly well. Gives a correct reading on my tap water and gives a zero on a bottle of distilled water


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a look at the ones on there but didn't know if they were good or not or cheap or not? New to this type of stuff. Learning curve


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

id_doug said:


> I had a look at the ones on there but didn't know if they were good or not or cheap or not? New to this type of stuff. Learning curve


I have edited my post to include the auction option - it works perfectly well for me and was under £10 delivered


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Is a smaller pre-filter worth fitting if you are in a hard water area? Also are the resin cylinders filled to the top with resin or half filled?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Rundie said:


> Is a smaller pre-filter worth fitting if you are in a hard water area? Also are the resin cylinders filled to the top with resin or half filled?


The 11ltr one says its filled with 10.5ltrs of resin.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> I have edited my post to include the auction option - it works perfectly well for me and was under £10 delivered


Cheers mate. Very much appreciated. Actually learnt something new tonight :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Rundie said:


> Is a smaller pre-filter worth fitting if you are in a hard water area? Also are the resin cylinders filled to the top with resin or half filled?


when you say pre filter what sort do you mean? Any pre filter will generally result in a pressure loss so you will get less flow out.

Some people use two DI vessels in line, that way when the resin begins to "die off" and dissolved solids start to rise in one vessel, you can still get the old resin to do some of the work by removing some dissolved solids thus giving a lighter load to the second vessel and prolonging the life of the resin in the second vessel. I have not tried this as a hobbyist, I could not justify the expense of a second vessel with the risk of lower flows.

The vessels are generally filled to about 3/4 full (to where the vessel starts to curve at the top)


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Just ordered a TDS meter of eBay. I'll start with testing my Aquagleam which I think is shot now and take it from there :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> when you say pre filter what sort do you mean? Any pre filter will generally result in a pressure loss so you will get less flow out.
> 
> Some people use two DI vessels in line, that way when the resin begins to "die off" and dissolved solids start to rise in one vessel, you can still get the old resin to do some of the work by removing some dissolved solids thus giving a lighter load to the second vessel and prolonging the life of the resin in the second vessel. I have not tried this as a hobbyist, I could not justify the expense of a second vessel with the risk of lower flows.
> 
> The vessels are generally filled to about 3/4 full (to where the vessel starts to curve at the top)


I didn't consider the pressure loss of running two, as you say it's expensive and the cost of a second vessel would give a good few refills of resin if using just the one vessel.
Is there much of a pressure loss going through one vessel? Looking at that website I'm thinking of an 11 Litre with MB-115 resin for £109.27. Seems like a good deal.
One other question, I only wash my cars about once or twice a month so is it OK for the vessel to be left with water standing in it or should it be tipped out after use?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Rundie said:


> I didn't consider the pressure loss of running two, as you say it's expensive and the cost of a second vessel would give a good few refills of resin if using just the one vessel.
> Is there much of a pressure loss going through one vessel? Looking at that website I'm thinking of an 11 Litre with MB-115 resin for £109.27. Seems like a good deal.
> One other question, I only wash my cars about once or twice a month so is it OK for the vessel to be left with water standing in it or should it be tipped out after use?


There is a pressure loss across the vessel, but output will depend on your inlet pressure (the higher the inlet pressure the higher to outlet). I can run my Kranzle K7 which pulls 7 l/min fromthe DI vessel.

Even if you get low pressure it will be fine for final open ended hose rinse.

Not a great idea to let the resin dry out once used and protect from frost as it could crack your vessel and will shorten the life of the resin. :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Found this one, better value and still MB-115 resin, looks pretty good?

http://www.vyair.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=362

Edit: Use 'LOYALTY5' discount code and get another 5% off :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Rundie said:


> Found this one, better value and still MB-115 resin, looks pretty good?
> 
> http://www.vyair.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=362
> 
> Edit: Use 'LOYALTY5' discount code and get another 5% off :thumb:


just be aware the resin in not Tulsion MB115 but Indion - not sure what the difference is though


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> just be aware the resin in not Tulsion MB115 but Indion - not sure what the difference is though


Yeah, I did notice that but I'm guessing that the the resin will still be good as it's the same type, MB115 ?
Let's be honest though, when you buy a filled cylinder for the first time you've no guarantee what grade they've put in it although you would hope it's what you've paid for, you're only 100% sure when you do the refill yourself.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I found a seller that will do a 5L with resin for 40 pounds. 

With 4 washes a week do you think that will be 6 months worth?

Is it better to go for a larger one? Or are the smaller a ones sufficient just for the rinse. 

Very interested now I see you can get them for under 50 pounds.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

From what some of the people selling them say an 11L vessel is the optimum size for running off a tap.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I've just ordered an 11.7 litre vessel from Vyair with the MB115 resin, also added a TDS meter and calibration fluid.
So far so good, UPS tracking number in a few hrs so service seems good atm.

Will update with the quality etc. once I've tried it out.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Rundie said:


> Well, I've just ordered an 11.7 litre vessel from Vyair with the MB115 resin, also added a TDS meter and calibration fluid.
> So far so good, UPS tracking number in a few hrs so service seems good atm.
> 
> Will update with the quality etc. once I've tried it out.


I'm quite close to ordering one of these too. What's the calibration fluid?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

majcas84 said:


> I'm quite close to ordering one of these too. What's the calibration fluid?


There's an option for 50ml of calibration fluid with the TDS meter, allows you to dip the meter in it and adjust to the known figure of the fluid. Only about another fiver so worth getting, it's a tick box addition when you select the TDS meter.
Don't forget the LOYALTY5 for 5% off, not much but worth doing :thumb:


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Rundie said:


> There's an option for 50ml of calibration fluid with the TDS meter, allows you to dip the meter in it and adjust to the known figure of the fluid. Only about another fiver so worth getting, it's a tick box addition when you select the TDS meter.
> Don't forget the LOYALTY5 for 5% off, not much but worth doing :thumb:


Ah OK, thanks for that. So the calibration fluid relates to the TDS meter rather than the DI vessel. That makes sense.

Thanks for the discount code too. Certainly worth having.:thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, just got a 11l tank with the Tulsion 115 resin and hose lock fittings for 70 pounds all in. 

Give me a shout if you need the links.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

just quick question - i could see the answer very clearly but how much is the replacement resin for the 11L one?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

It was 40 pound posted for the resin and 30 posted for the filter.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

LeeH said:


> It was 40 pound posted for the resin and 30 posted for the filter.


Could you PM a link to the supplier, I've got mine on the way now but will need replacement resin at some stage :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Resin.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221200660868?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

This is the seller of the filter, names Gordon. Seemed a spot on guy when I spoke to him but you will have to buy direct for the discount.

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/gordon4857/&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2754


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Cheers, I suppose 10 litres of resin is enough for an 11 or 11.7 litre vessel ?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Close enough, an 11L takes 10.5KG. Or just give them a call, I'm sure they will sort you out with another 1KG if you ask them.

I guess it's better having 1KG less the having 1 too many so it's sat around for the next year.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, mine arrived at lunch time today from Vyair, not bad considering I only ordered it yesterday @ 11am and the delivery was free.
The vessel looks good quality, all the top fittings look sturdy. I'm also glad I ordered the TDS meter calibration fluid as despite the meter instructions saying they are pre-calibrated mine was reading 35ppm over when placed in the Cal. fluid, the result of this would mean chucking resin before it's had it's time.
Anyway, not tried it yet but hope to in the morning.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Rundie said:


> Well, mine arrived at lunch time today from Vyair, not bad considering I only ordered it yesterday @ 11am and the delivery was free.
> The vessel looks good quality, all the top fittings look sturdy. I'm also glad I ordered the TDS meter calibration fluid as despite the meter instructions saying they are pre-calibrated mine was reading 35ppm over when placed in the Cal. fluid, the result of this would mean chucking resin before it's had it's time.
> Anyway, not tried it yet but hope to in the morning.


Mine came today too










If your water comes out at zero, could I purchase a little bit of water to calibrate mine? Cheers.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Could de-ionised water be used to calibrate to zero?

If so, this would be ideal as it's easy to get hold of.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

majcas84 said:


> Could de-ionised water be used to calibrate to zero?
> 
> If so, this would be ideal as it's easy to get hold of.


Of course! Good idea but I still won't be 100% sure it's Zero.


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 20, 2012)

Are these resin filters OK to connect up directly to a pressure washer, or would you need some kind of water inlet filter to protect the machine?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Are these resin filters OK to connect up directly to a pressure washer, or would you need some kind of water inlet filter to protect the machine?


In theory you do not need a filter as the riser tubes in the vessel have filters to prevent the resin from coming out. However I would recommend one in case there is a problem with the riser tube. For the sake of a few quid for an inline filter it is worth protecting an expensive pressure washer.

Also check you can get the required flow through the resin vessel to meet the needs of your pressure washer.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Set mine up this afternoon, run a little through and it's now from around 350 ppm to zero so I'm a happy bunny  Bring on washing in the heat !!

Had a slight leak from the vessel fittings so nipped them up and all good, might get a two way valve so I can switch between mains and DI water, other than that very happy with the product.
LeeH, the calibration fluid is only a 50 ml size and you really need the depth in the container to get the probes covered otherwise I'd be happy to give some away, on Ebay it's around a fiver delivered, well worth it IMO as it could prevent you chucking resin too early. 

I've got access to free distilled water from work, I use to fill a five litre container on a regular basis to mix with last touch but this is much more convenient and allows a proper DI final rinse so I'm hoping it's going to be worth the investment


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Just received my unit from Vyair. Very good service with next day delivery.

Connected it in a few minutes and gone from about 450 ppm to 1ppm, so very pleased with the way it's working. Checked the TSD meter against de-ionised water which also read 0/1ppm.

I tested the DI vessel on the house windows which were in direct sun and left them to dry without using the squeegee and guess what? No water spots - AT ALL!  This is going to save so much time; and more importantly swirls too because I don't intend to use a drying towel much at all from now on.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

If your post DI filter water reads Zero then that water is as good as the sample you have....that's what I meant. 

I can but 5L of DI water from the garage but it may not be Zero like the sample you bought....if you get me.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Well ive done 2 washes with 7ltr raceglaze filter its excellent im only using it for a final rinse with my pressure wash hope it lasts 35 washes lol


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Just tested mine but not used it yet. 

It brought the readings down from 443 to 001-002. 

Well happy.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Just washed the the GFs Black Beetle. Not a water spot in sight. It saved time and QD/drying aid. 

Also a touch-less dry cannot be a bad thing I guess.


----------



## P.M.J. (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Also planning to get myself a DI vessel and want to share this this thread that I think may be useful:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=104955


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input on here chaps, if you dont mind I'll add a little too about our filters.

We work with an industry expert of 20 years experience in the water filtration business and the common link is a mutual customer with a collection of cars which includes a Carrera GT and F50. He has a 25L filter which is 3 years old and still going strong.

The shape of the vessel is important - too wide (fat) a vessel like Vyairs and you will get swirling of water within it and inefficient resin use which will affect results (water spots) and longevity of resin (long term economy).

'Top grade' resin is an interesting term - a bit like 'immaculate' in relation to cars for sale, its an indefinable term. So I'll just state that we could make ours cheaper if we used cheaper resin, but ours is drinking water quality, first grade, not fines or sharps (reject/broken resin balls).

In terms of customer support and warranty, I think you know who we are and we back up and have solved every single customer query on the use of these since we first sold them.

Life of resin depends entirely on the hardness of your water - on here we have a calculator to show how many litres you will get from our 7L vessel, which is filled pretty much brimful with resin. 
http://www.morethanpolish.com/maxi-filter-refillable-long-life-water-filter-system.asp

You can get your own water hardness from your water company.

I use about 5-7 litres of water to do my final rinse so expect about 60-85 rinses before my refill. If my kids do it a lot less...

Unless you are a pro or have lots of cars washed very regularly, a 7L filter we consider is ideal size and will last most people about a year before new resin is required. This appears to be borne out by customers we see coming back for new resin.

A free service we offer our customers is testing of your output water - just send us 50ml min. in a clean container and we will test it, sending results back by e-mail the day it arrives with us.

Hope thats useful.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> The shape of the vessel is important - too wide (fat) a vessel like Vyairs and you will get swirling of water within it and inefficient resin use which will affect results (water spots) and longevity of resin (long term economy).


Interesting, what diameter is the Raceglaze vessel, the 11.7 litre Vyair one I purchased is only 8" diameter and I assume that yours is a similar size, smaller would risk it falling over?
I'm not sure a 'fat' vessel is available from Vyair as far as I know :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

RaceGlazer said:


> 'Top grade' resin is an interesting term - a bit like 'immaculate' in relation to cars for sale, its an indefinable term. So I'll just state that we could make ours cheaper if we used cheaper resin, but ours is drinking water quality, first grade, not fines or sharps (reject/broken resin balls).


Please can you clarify how your resin is "drinking water quality" ?

DI resin is not used in the treatment of drinking water.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

DI water is very bad for you so that's an interesting comment.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Unless its a sort of a Brita filter style resin or similar?.... 

P.S. I no nothing on this just play devils advocate and more posing a question :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

id_doug said:


> Unless its a sort of a Brita filter style resin or similar?....
> 
> P.S. I no nothing on this just play devils advocate and more posing a question :thumb:


Brita style filters do not use mixed bed DI resin. They use an activated carbon filter and an ion exhange resin which softens the water. :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> Brita style filters do not use mixed bed DI resin. They use an activated carbon filter and an ion exhange resin which softens the water. :thumb:


:lol: and there's my answer. I've probably learnt more off this one thread than most others on here :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

It's a similar principle to the home filters.

Let's just say I've got a Monarch Scaleout filter fitted through the house (google it) and the water that comes out is drinkable and doesn't leave any watermarks when I wash the car  So you could do everything in one hit (and we have hard water here)


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> Brita style filters do not use mixed bed DI resin. They use an activated carbon filter and an ion exhange resin which softens the water. :thumb:


And my Brita that I tested with a TDS meter gives over 100 ppm so drinkable filtered water is not much cop for rinsing cars with :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

adlem said:


> It's a similar principle to the home filters.
> 
> Let's just say I've got a Monarch Scaleout filter fitted through the house (google it) and the water that comes out is drinkable and doesn't leave any watermarks when I wash the car  So you could do everything in one hit (and we have hard water here)


Have you ever tested the output of your filter with a TDS meter?

I would be interested as reading their blurb, it seems to imply it causes the calcium ions to crystalise and then these are removed by the post filter.

There are other forms of hardness in water (e.g magnesium salts) which can cause water spots, but the monarch does not claim to remove these.

You may be fortunate that your water has very low magnesium salts and thus removal of calcium is all you require. What part of the country are you from?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't have a tds meter to test with but I do know that on black paintwork in 25+C heat there wasn't a single mark on the vehicle.

I'm from Berkshire and we have extremely hard water


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

adlem said:


> It's a similar principle to the home filters.
> 
> Let's just say I've got a Monarch Scaleout filter fitted through the house (google it) and the water that comes out is drinkable and doesn't leave any watermarks when I wash the car  So you could do everything in one hit (and we have hard water here)


How long does it last before refill? And how much is that?


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

adlem said:


> It's a similar principle to the home filters.
> 
> Let's just say I've got a Monarch Scaleout filter fitted through the house (google it) and the water that comes out is drinkable and doesn't leave any watermarks when I wash the car  So you could do everything in one hit (and we have hard water here)


It don't soften the water, it only filters!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

And by filtering the calcium deposits out you don't get water marks  

The filter depending on your house and size needed is around the £450-500 mark and the main filter should last 5 years and is £100 to replace. The post filter is changed yearly an is £25.

It reduces lime scale through your whole system so reduces wear and buildup on kettles, showers, taps etc. I was pleasantly surprised when washing our black car in the scorching sun when it was up in the 30's that I didn't have any watermarks left behind. I never dried the car, just left it after rinsing as I was busy doing something else


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

LeeH said:


> How long does it last before refill? And how much is that?


3 years min!


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

adlem said:


> And by filtering the calcium deposits out you don't get water marks
> 
> The filter depending on your house and size needed is around the £450-500 mark and the main filter should last 5 years and is £100 to replace. The post filter is changed yearly an is £25.
> 
> It reduces lime scale through your whole system so reduces wear and buildup on kettles, showers, taps etc. I was pleasantly surprised when washing our black car in the scorching sun when it was up in the 30's that I didn't have any watermarks left behind. I never dried the car, just left it after rinsing as I was busy doing something else


Sounds like its working for you!

Here is a read for you 

The Monarch Scaleout is a popular example of a type of device known as a water conditioner. Water conditioners don't remove the hardness minerals from the water - they attempt to stop it building up in your pipework by changing the crystal structure of the molecules.

These devices are usually relatively small in size and installed close to the point where the water enters the premises in order to treat the whole of the water supply. They are either plumbed into the pipework so that the water flows through them or they are wrapped around the pipework. They are generally simple to install but some require electricity.

The basic principle is that they encourage the formation of crystals as the water flows through them. When the water is then heated, the scale tends to form around the crystals rather than on the internal surfaces of the boiler or pipework. The advantage of physical conditioners is that they have typically a low purchase price, low installation cost and are low maintenance.

However, their performance is often unpredictable. They will, at best, only reduce the rate at which scale deposits build up. They do not reduce the hardness level of the water and so will not provide benefits in terms of soap and detergent reduction and removal of scum around kitchen and bathroom sanitary ware. Also they don't change the quality with respect to its suitability for drinking.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's the bumf with full specs - http://www.scaleout.co.uk/Monarch_Filter_Blue.pdf

I also have a waterstop filter purchased through here that I've used prior to having the Scaleout fitted in the house and there is no noticeable difference in the finish after washing and leaving to dry on the car.

If you can have the benefit of it in the house and have the advantage when washing your car all from one unit why not? Just putting the option out there as not many people may have heard of it and it is much better than traditional salt softeners


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

adlem said:


> Here's the bumf with full specs - http://www.scaleout.co.uk/Monarch_Filter_Blue.pdf
> 
> I also have a waterstop filter purchased through here that I've used prior to having the Scaleout fitted in the house and there is no noticeable difference in the finish after washing and leaving to dry on the car.
> 
> If you can have the benefit of it in the house and have the advantage when washing your car all from one unit why not? Just putting the option out there as not many people may have heard of it and it is much better than traditional salt softeners


Interesting comment! 
I will bring this to the attention of our softener manufacturer!!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Well you have reduced running costs - salt is £24 a month. You don't need additional filters to make the salt water drinkable on sinks and fridges so more money saved there. Our traditional Liff salt softener ruined the cupboard it was in and wore itself out to develop a leak through the plastic container.

So far the Scaleout has the traditional salt softener licked imo


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

adlem said:


> Well you have reduced running costs - salt is £24 a month. You don't need additional filters to make the salt water drinkable on sinks and fridges so more money saved there. Our traditional Liff salt softener ruined the cupboard it was in and wore itself out to develop a leak through the plastic container.
> 
> So far the Scaleout has the traditional salt softener licked imo


Well serves you right for buying a life :lol: 
Softened water is drinkable! some prefer not to, some don't like the taste.
Salt water  if i had a pound for every time i have heard that! if the water is salty it is broken!
I am not going to get into a debate on this, as everybody has there own opinion. :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry, been a bit hectic to find time to respond.

We use resin made by a British company, we cannot vouch for the quality of other companies resins, many of which are made in the Far East, and whilst they may be very good, some maybe aren't. Our resin is the industry standard product used by the pharmaceutical industry to purify water. It is the best money can buy - I wont put my companies name to anything else.

Tall thin vessels are the best for filtering - the AquaGleem filter isnt that shape for no good reason for example. Fat vessels cause swirling of water coming through rather than moving it through the resin bed. Our vessels are 6.5" diameter, the Vyair 7L one looks much fatter and wont be as efficient.

Ref: 'drinking water quality'. DI Resin when its in perfect condition and isnt about to lose its purifying capability produces water which is drinking water quality, but when it starts to break down it sheds particles which produce hazardous (to humans internal system) water and therefore DI resin cannot be certified for human drinking water. It is of course harmless to car paintwork, but water spots will start to develop at the commencement of that failure point, before it completely fails soon after.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

DI water contains nothing, hence why you don't use it for potable water. It just not healthy so food grade resin, as you stated just doesn't exist. 

I think that was the argument, not the quality of your resin which I'm sure is top draw. Just not food grade as you state.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks likes a bargain that vyair i think I'll order one. Cheers lads:thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Look at my post, you can pay 70 all in.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> Our vessels are 6.5" diameter, the Vyair 7L one looks much fatter and wont be as efficient.


The Vyair 11.7 litre vessel is only 8" diameter, not much in it and I would think their smaller ones would have a smaller OD than that.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Our 7L vessel is 6.5", their looks much dumpier and is same capacity so would seem to be significantly greater diameter.

You pays your money and takes your choice at the end of the day.

Food grade resin doesnt exist, in a certified way, as you state, but its only because of how it behaves at the end of its life cycle. Up to that point (but hey, who'd take the risk without testing it) water thus produced is potable based on information from our technical partner.


----------



## TomSinclair (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you use these with a pressure washer? Or is it just straight from hose to tribble out the end?


----------

